# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: مشکل جلوگیری از جابجایی فرم و AlphaSkin

## saeed6162

سلام به همه ی دوستان
مشکلی که برای من پیش اومده اینه:
من از کامپوننت AlphaSkin توی برنامم استفاده می کنم ، و خاصیت ExtendedBorder مربوط به sSkinManager رو True قرار دادم و کد زیر رو هم برای فرمم نوشتم تا فرمم رو نشه حرکت داد:
 
procedure WMNCHitTest(var Message: TWMNCHitTest); message WM_NCHITTEST;

procedure TForm1.WMNCHitTest(var Message: TWMNCHitTest);
begin
  inherited;
  with Message do
  if Result = HTCAPTION then
    Result := HTNOWHERE;
end;ولی کار نمی کنه ، یعنی از حرکت فرمم جلوگیری نمیشه و خیلی راحت میشه فرم رو حرکت داد.
این در حالیه که اگه ExtendedBorder رو  False کنم ، قطعه کد عمل می کنه و فرم رو نمیشه حرکت داد.
نکته : من نمی خوام ExtendedBorder رو False کنم و بودنش برام خیلی مهمه. 
اگه راه حلی به ذهنتون می رسه ممنون میشم من رو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## جواد ملاولی

سلام.
برای ثابت موندن فرم، احتیاجی به اون کد نیست. شما خاصیت Align خود فرم رو روی Custom تنظیم کنید؛ فرم در زمان اجرای برنامه هر جایی که باشه، همون جا می مونه و نمیشه تکونش داد.

----------


## saeed6162

سلام آقا جواد
ممنونم که دوباره به من کمک کردید.
همونطوری که گفته بودید جواب داد ، نکته ی ریزی بود که من تا حالا بهش دقت نکرده بودم
تشکر :تشویق:

----------

